# alignment after hitting a curb



## s203celestialwar (Dec 1, 2008)

ok so last Tuesday i hit a curb going 40 mph while dodging some guy cutting me off and i tore up my rims literally like the rim were the tires sit on ripped off the core and my car skid maybe 300 feet. so i placed my donut in real quick to avoid traffic (take note that i didn't catch that guy who did this to me), my right side fenders got royally F***ed. so once i got home i swapped my donut tire with a real set of tires from my rear. so now I'm noticing that my alignment is super screwed and the car pulls approx 30 degrees right and when i make a full turn left (turning all the way left on the steering wheal) the side that got screwed grinds really loud. and while parked the right side looks as if its dropped 2 inches lower then the left side. alignment is quite obvious and replacing the fender and getting it re painted is also a must. but im a little annoyed and lost on what could be the issue with my slant on the right side. has anyone had this problem before? and no my insurance will not cover this. and I'm not even sure if my extended 100,000 mile warranty will cover it either. please help. i have 2 kids and its kinda hard driving them around with one car now and its a Saturn l200 2.2 ecotec not even worth driving. ill post pics soon, it'll make your guts churn


----------

